# برنامج PM Fast Track V.7 مع الكراك



## saleem5 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

هذا هو برنامج PM Fast Track الإصدار السابع مع الكراك الخاص به

كل ما عليكم فعله هو تشغيل البرنامج ومن ثم اتباع الخطوات المذكورة في الملف النصي لتفعيل الكراك

لم يكن الحصول عليه سهلاً، لذلك لا تنسوني من دعائكم 

يمكنكم الحصول على الملف من احدى هذه الروابط:


http://www.qzal.net/d255595

http://www.gulfup.com/X29ux6e895lno4

http://www.4shared.com/file/h4Tbykdx/PM_Fast_Track_V7.html

http://arabsh.com/uewhe21b0i0l.html


وأسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## neeb2k (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله في جهدك


----------



## impire (16 ديسمبر 2011)

ألف شكر ووفقك الله الى ماترجوا ...


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم شكرا لك ولكن طريقة التنزيل صعبه فمثلا هل
serial number هو Manual ام شىء اخر
وارجو توضيح الخطوه رقم 9 فى ملف التحميل وشكرا


----------



## saleem5 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً أيها الأخوة الأفاضل 

الأخ ronaldo_sd73
نعم، السيريال نكتب فيه كلمة MANUAL
والخطوة التاسعة يطلب فيها إعادة تشغيل البرنامج


----------



## رويه (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ... وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك​*


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (20 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر تم التحميل بنجاح


----------



## tucd2k42 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

Applied successfully thanks


----------



## alamireid (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## saleem5 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

حياكم الله 

أردت أيضاً وضع الاسم الصحيح للبرنامج

PM FASTrack v7

for PMP exam, with the crack


----------



## heshamtaher (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## tucd2k42 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

once more thanks


----------



## high voltage (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يسلم ايديك أخوي ومشكور على الجهد العظيم 
الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك - سهلت علينا الدراسة على وجه الإمتحان 
إمتحاني قريييييييييييب - إدعيلي


----------



## prof20032003 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء آمين
يا رب ينفع بك يا اخى و يرزقك الجنة
و يبارك لك فى اهلك و مالك


----------



## tgaber (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم لو تكرمتم الافادة بعد تنفيذ الخطوة الخامسة والسادسة وعند تنفيذ الخطوء السابعة والضغط على enter تختفى الشاشة ولا يظهر اى شىء اى الرقم المكون من 26 حرف ارجو الافادة على وجه السرعة ان امكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed9797 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير​


----------



## mohghaly (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بريمافيرا الجديد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهوداتك .. يعمل بنجاح والحمدلله


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك، وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## m d yassin (1 يناير 2012)

*v 7*

يا جماعة عاوز مساعدتكم في تثبيت البرنامج


----------



## m d yassin (1 يناير 2012)

*V 7*

رجاء المساعدة ف عملية تثبيت البرنامج


ايكونة manual مش موجزدة


----------



## رجاء الدين (6 يناير 2012)

*لا يكفي أن نقول شكراً*

لا يكفي أن نقول شكراً,,,,,,,,,,,,, ولا يكفي دعاء
و رغم ذلك أشكرك و أدعو الله أن يوفقك------------- البرنامج يعمل بشكل ممتاز


----------



## هشام الهاجر (20 يناير 2012)

الأخ m d yassin

انا مسجل خصيصا عشان اجاوبك على سؤالك

الغلطة الي بتعملها انك بتفتح الكايجن مباشرة من ملف RAR لذلك ما تشتغل معاك وتختفي الشاشة 

لا ... اعمل extract لملف ال rar اولا بعدين نفذ الخطوات المذكورة

تحياتي وموفق ان شاء الله في الأختبار

هشام


----------



## arch_mazen (25 يناير 2012)

ألف ألف شكر أخي سليم

هذه أجمل هدية أتلقاها منذ فترة

كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## HELMYNT (15 مارس 2012)

How to download it


----------



## mohamedelm_2012 (25 مارس 2012)

thank you


----------



## impire (28 مارس 2012)

لك كل الشكر على النسخة الكاملة.


----------



## ابوعمر11 (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hejab (12 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب ... وبارك الله فيك وفي والديك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (20 أبريل 2012)

جهد مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (14 مايو 2012)

الف الف شكر على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## maxtom (7 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك .. و جزاك خيرا


----------



## جورج م حداد (24 يونيو 2012)

Thank you very much !


----------



## hbmy2004 (24 يونيو 2012)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك.........


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (24 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Zaid ayman (16 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد علي الليثي (16 يوليو 2012)

*وفقنا الله و أياكم لما فيه الخير*


----------



## TeT_TaT (17 يوليو 2012)

طريقة التركيب مش واضحة جداُ خطوه 7-8


----------



## my phone (17 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## rami85 (20 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## SWG (23 يوليو 2012)

shokra


----------



## tamer_mcse (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mohamed Hanafi (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته 

اولااشكر الاخ العزيز اللى جاب لنا البرنامج والكراك بتاعه بس انا اسف جدا احب اقول لكل الناس ما تحاولوش تزاكره منه لان نفس الاسئلة دي هية اسئله الfast track 6 
وانا للاسف زاكرت منه و لكني دخلت الاختبار لقيت ان الاسئلة كانت اصعب بكتير من الموجودة في النسخة الكراك اللى انا زاكرت منها 
انا طبعا اسفمرة تانية و بشكر المهندس اللى تعب و جاب الكراك والبرنامج بس و الله انا حبيت انبه كل الناس اللى بتزاكر انهم ما يعتمدوش علية وعلى فكرة انا امتحنت من يومين بالظبط و للاسف اني ما اتوفقتش و حبيت بس اقول اللى انا لقيته في الاختبار الاسئلة اصعب بكتير و متقدمة جدا عن الموجودة في النسخة الكراك لدرجة اني ارسلت ايميل ل rmc.com و استفسرت ردوا قالولي مش ممكن الكلام اللى انت بتقوله ابعت لنا السيريال بتاعك عشان نشوف انت النسخة دي مش محدثة والا اية و نتاكد انها نسخة صحيحة كمان 

انا حبيت اقول خبرتي اللى انا لقيتها في الاختبار 

و ربنا يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## WhitePanther (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SAIFASAD (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ونسأل الله لك ولنا التوفيق والسداد .............. وربنا يرضى عنك وعنا جميعا


----------



## ishehata (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيك .. تمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Sameh Shaaban (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## NAK (24 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير
البرنامج صالح لمدة عام من تاريخ التنشيط، و يمكن أن تحدث الأسئلةبه من بنك الأسئلة عبر شبكة الإنترنت و يوصى بعمل ذلك مرة كل أسبوع.


----------



## sang (25 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يجزاك عنا كل خير *


----------



## akmq (12 مارس 2013)

bark alha fikom


----------



## نايف الشمري (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Emad shabaik (8 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## مهندس 333 (13 أبريل 2013)

ألف شكر لك اخي 
الله يجزيك خير


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (16 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## كمال محمد (27 أبريل 2013)

الله يبارك فيك ويسدد خطاك عنجد أجى هل البرنامج بوقته

ادعولي كثير أنا امتحاني قرب


----------



## ibrahemmagdy (28 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mrwanakl (1 مايو 2013)

لو سمحت لا أستطيع عمل أبديت يقف على رسالة apply update please wait 73/73 ...هل يوجد حل


----------



## arch_hamada (8 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع​


----------



## safety gulf (29 أكتوبر 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## nightmagics (19 يناير 2015)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## anasmok (19 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباش مهندس


----------



## aquarigya (12 مارس 2015)

alamireid قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع


حقيقي الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودعسل (18 مارس 2015)

الله يجازيك خير يا بشمهندس .. بس عندي مشكلة تحميل الداتا بعد ما بنزل البرنامج
وتفضل نسبة التحميل 0% " مرفق صورة"



أرجو الافادة


----------



## عامر الحسانى (10 مايو 2015)

اشو ولا رابط يفتح . شنو تضحكون علينا ؟؟!!!


----------

